# blueprints



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Does anyone have a small shed blueprint?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

If you google 'goat shed blueprints' or just 'shed blueprints' you will come up with a lot of diagrams and directions. I discovered it is possible to build a goat shed out of empty plastic milk jugs! There was actually a picture of one someone had built. :?


----------

